

How about sending SMS and making phone calls from any workflow? - bpedro
http://blog.tarpipe.com/2011/03/24/twilio-connector/

======
th0ma5
This is awesome, back when the Tell-Me API and Voice XML was going (over a
decade ago?) I had my cheapo pager pushing me scraped news alerts and all
kinds of things. I think the one big hurdle would be for large organizations
that worry that sensitive data would have to flow, or worse, that they'd come
to rely upon the thing _too_ much and uptime and reliability would only be as
good as the weakest link, which may well be the telco's anyway.

